# I pads



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tomorrow if I can walk, and that's not certain

Albert needs to take his I phone to the Trafford Centre

And he's been bugging me for ages to update my I pad

So maybe I will, I'll go for the top one with a pen to write on it 

Why I should want to write on it I've no idea , but it sounds good 

It will prob do no more than this one ,but it will be quicker, more powerful and have a slot for an Internet sim , good for travel?

But.....

A bit late for MHF 

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They are very good. Go for it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I will

I think I will erneyboy 

I'm not really much enamoured with tech, I don't usually care about updating things 

Still as my family are updating just about everything they own constantly 

I think I'll spend a tiny bit of their inheritance 

I'll go for the latest , not that I'll have clue about it 

What the hell , you only live once 
Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Quite right.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I am a computer novice, all I know is that laptops are designed to last 2 minutes, they obviously do that on purpose.

I have an Amazon fire, the first one packed in after 13 months, I am now on the second one after Caroline bought me another, this has been ok so far but I am not holding my hopes out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My I pad has been going for years Coppo 

But the newest ones I can write on , has great power, can link to Internet by a SIM card 

Not a clue what or if I want to write on it 

But hey who knows 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Take the old one with you Sandra, I think the Apple Store will transfer all your stuff and settings for you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey my babe

I always take the old one with me >: :wink2:

How is your holiday going?

We've booked the channel on the 4th sept 

The hound is sharpening his teeth in readiness 

He's booked in for shampoo and bear clip , with Yeti feet, even though he fawns over the clipper his feet are out of bounds 

The van is spotless ......ish

So we will be off although I'll not be on MHF, I think I run out Sept 

You remember you had to get me back last year 

Who knows we may just run into each other

I'd love to catch up with Ray and Dave but who knows 

We will wait and see 

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

My iPad is getting a bit old now but it does have a sim card which really is great for on the move as you don't have to be too concerned about wifi. I'd definitely recommend it. Don't know the pen for writing on it.

I hope the walking goes OK. I know what it's like for it to be unpredictable. Mine's OK at the moment, which is a vast improvement on a month or so ago.


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Chris
It's a pain Chris, 

A week before my feet are uncomfortable and stiff ,I can walk but my toes and ankles won't flex, and unless you've experienced that you can't know how difficult that makes walking 

Then the acute pain settles in one foot , the foot swells, the nerves on fire and that goes on for a week or two or three and following the subsidence of the acute pain the stiffness returns for a week or so before it settles 

Meanwhile the arthritis in the hip and knee have been affected by the out of balance attempts to walk 

It's a nightmare, and makes me feel very vulnerable and worried about the next attack 

I rarely go out now because I'm worried it might suddenly flare up again 

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

It does sound pretty similar to mine, though I was mainly meaning the unpredictability when I said I know what it's like.

I think I have several different foot and leg problems which confuse it for me and I'm still trying to work it out.

For about 5 years I've had to wear orthotics in my shoes so even on the very best days I can't wander round the house with no shoes on without being in pain.

Then there is arthritis in my ankles which particularly causes pain and unsteadiness in my right foot. When this is bad it has knock on effects on my left knee which sometimes swells badly. Eventually I will start getting twinges in my right hip, but that's rarely bad.

I'm generally quite stiff all over when I get up in the morning, including my ankles. Usually this soon gets better as I get moving, but if I either do too much or rest my feet for too long my ankles stiffen up again.

Another factor is that I have a tendency for poor circulation so my feet and ankles swell, which adds to the stiffness and pain. When all is well I am a fast walker but I'm now recognising that walking quickly brings on the stiff ankles. It's all a real balancing act of getting enough exercise but not 'overdoing it'. Of course uou only know how much is overdoing it when youv'e done it. 

Recently my podiatrist thought that the pain that starts on the side of my right foot (and then travel around my foot generally and up my leg) could be Sinus Tarsi Syndrome. I'll have to decide if I want a diagnostic injection.

Due to all this for a long time I've found it difficult to walk on uneven ground. Then, last year this gradually improved and I was so grateful. The improvement lasted until earlier this year, then a month or so after I moved house, in April, all my walking problems got worse, so I didn't know each day how far I'd be able to walk wirh confidence and without excrutiating pain. That has improved somehat and I'm able to get about reasonably well, but I'm wary of really 'going for a walk', by which I mean speedind up a bit, as I fear what it could bring on.


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Apologies for taking the thread off topic!

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Hey my babe
> 
> I always take the old one with me >: :wink2:
> 
> ...


Alright now Sandra but as you know Michelle's been really ill with kidney stones for the first month and ended up in hospital 5 days ago. All sorted now fingers crossed but it's meant our plans for Venice have yet again been shelved for now and we are back in France so you never know.

If your getting a data sim for the iPad make sure you get one with a good allowance that works abroad. Thought you had a mifi though


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you haven't done it already then it is always worth seeing a Physiotherapist. I had all sorts of aches and pains, some keeping me awake at night. Pain in the soles of my feet, up my legs, side of my face, eye socket.


I knew one of the pains was related to sciatica so went off to see the Physio. She helped with that but what really helped all the other pain was going to, the recommended, Clinical Pilates Classes. These are not ordinary Pilates classes. They are run by qualified Physiotherapists and the exercises are tailored to your condition/s. Each week he asks us how we are doing and adjusts the exercises accordingly. You only ever work within your pain threshold and within your capabilities. He monitors you all the time to make sure you are using the right muscles etc and in the right way. I am virtually pain free now but know I must continue to go.
Chris, a real sceptic, was persuaded to go. He has major back, shoulder and leg problems and has never felt so good. 


We, too, are thinking of I pads. Bit scared of the technology. I worked, for a while, in a school for children with special needs. They could all use them so I am sure I would get the hang eventually.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have got MIFI Barry, but I thought I might as well go the whole hog and have a built in sym if I'm updating, not that I know much about them 

I think it's about time the hospital team sorted out Michelle's kidney stones , can't they treat them with laser therapy now to dissolve them? Has she been referred to a renal specialist by her GP ?

I've been referred to the hospital physio team P, so I'll see what they come up with 

Off to Manchester now to look at the latest offerings in I Pads 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So I bought the latest IPad
The iPad Wifi+cellular 
I really fancied the I pad pro 
But the guy talked me down
It's graphics are for advanced pro use or for games which I don't do 
Having checked my old iPad he said you've used less than 50 % of the memory so I would have plenty with 32gb 

So I went for 128 gb, lets live a little 

I can draw on it in pretty colours:nerd:

The photos are improved I'm told , and I love the iPad as a camera 
The sound is better , I'm told 

He gave me £70 in part exchange, prob because it's now an icon it's the first one they made , an original in excellent condition >

Cost £559 less seventy pounds 

Less off the kids inheritance if I'd gone for the I pad pro:grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh! Get you!


I am seriously impressed. Must go to the Apple shop and do some research.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So you should be papts 

I'm seriously impressive:nerd:

Well maybe not seriously 

And maybe not that impressive

But I'm dancing with the latest I pad 

Possibly a slow shuffle 

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one Sandra. I can't get away with a tablet but the iPads are good kit as are the phones, seem pretty hard wearing.

Got to be a windows laptop for me, gives me something to do when it crashes.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice one aldra, I have the 128gb iPad and love it. Probably far more memory than I will ever need but as the saying goes better looking at it than for it.
If you print web pages from it then this article may be worth a look.

http://osxdaily.com/2017/08/02/print-webpage-article-without-ads-mac-safari/

Enjoy your new toy.
Brian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wel I'm getting messages to say I have run out of iCloud storage 

Years of the old iPad I've never run out

A few days on here I've run out

And yet I've done nothing 

So why

Sandra


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

aldra you need to check what apps are saving data to the cloud. I suspect that most of them are ones you don't actually want.
Brian

If you go to settings then general,
Then down to storage and iCloud use. The top part shows used and available storage. Below thats iCloud, tap manage storage.
I think you get 50gb free, below that it shows what is being used by each app.
By far the biggest on mine is the photo library which is fine. but doing this I can see all the silly little games my son has been playing that are using space.
I hope this helps.
brian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure how todo that

But I'll try

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra, if you don't manage to do it then just go back to the shop and, I am sure, they will sort it out for you.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Not read whole thread just jumped in :-

Is the icloud saving both your new ipad and your old ipad backups ? 


If so and you dont use your old pad anymore then delete its backup


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

You get only 5 GB free but for the modest sum of 79 pence a month that is increased to 50gb.

I don't know how you can check what data is stored in icloud as I am an Android user.

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alberts bought the extra storage for me

I wish he hadn't now I can't find out why I suddenly had none 

Sandra


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I have just checked and for some reason I have 50gb but I am definitely not paying for it, strange.
Brian


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

We all earn and spend our money as we see fit.
Each to their own.
Brian


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think MHF's has to give permission on what folk spend their money on yet, is it something VS has brought in, is there an APP so we can vote. (my) Sandra went to the fishing tackle shop with me a couple of days ago and came out with a new Carp chair with all the gadgets on, £130.00 "How much!", me two new elastics for my maggot catapult £2.30..

Ha Bless.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does Sandra fish Ray?

What is a carp chair ?

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> Does Sandra fish Ray?
> 
> What is a carp chair ?
> 
> Sandra


Yes we both fish, and a Carp Chair is just a fancy name for a fishing chair that folds up and you can attach various rests and gizmos on that we use when fishing.

ray.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi rayrecrok, my post was in reply to janhanks post that has now disappeared.
Brian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As you both completely misunderstood the meaning of my post I removed it before I was in deep poo.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok no worries.
Brian


----------

